# Me and the Waxstock Police



## Guest (Aug 27, 2012)

*Me!!!!!!!! and the Waxstock Police*

As well as having a great day and seeing you all, I have to say these two ladies where by far better to look at than orrible lot ))


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2012)

Thinking i must have been one of the lucky ones to have my taken with the ladies :wave:


----------



## TelTel (Aug 21, 2010)

baldiloc said:


> Thinking i must have been one of the lucky ones to have my taken with the ladies :wave:


You look well in your comfort zone there! 👍


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2012)

TelTel said:


> You look well in your comfort zone there! &#55357;&#56397;


Could have stayed there all week :lol:


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I thought they were mingers tbh lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2012)

OMG you should have gone to Spec Savers


----------



## theDodo (Jan 14, 2007)

see more pics here buddy facebook.com/swirlpolice


----------



## mr cooper (Apr 15, 2010)

Should the title of your post not read The waxstock police and i?


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Brunette was better than the blonde IMHO


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

mr cooper said:


> Should the title of your post not read The waxstock police and i?


Should that not be "...Waxstock police and *I*"? :lol:


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Listen to him - grammar king, even though he's useless at spelling.......typing too fast, apparently!

:devil:


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Brunette was better than the blonde IMHO


:lol:.....Mr Choosy!


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

PJS said:


> :lol:.....Mr Choosy!


Lol :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Sure that is you and not a wax copy LOL


----------



## Simply Clean (Aug 20, 2011)

baldiloc said:


> As well as having a great day and seeing you all, I have to say these two ladies where by far better to look at than orrible lot ))


Can lend you a fiver, if your a bit short :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

Got to say they where not In heals but wearing stilts lol


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Great picture


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

One of them Michelle Westby? Had her on facebook for a few years, and she's stunning TBH!


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2012)

-Mat- said:


> One of them Michelle Westby? Had her on facebook for a few years, and she's stunning TBH!


Sure is Michelle matey )


----------

